# Learned just how UNprepped I am



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll try to make this short. I know probably no one missed me, but I've been gone. I had a personal SHTF event. I lost ALL income, everything. I've had too live off my preps for about 6 months. The first month was nice. Full cupboards, truck tank full of gas, and some cash in my pocket. I knew that wouldn't last. I needed to find water. I had enough drinking water, but I didn't want to use it to water trees, do dishes, laundry etc. So a friend of mine is on well water a few miles from here. I was able to barter for 4 55 gallon drums of water. I just had to operate the hand pump haha. Brought those back to the house. It was still kinda cool weather, so the trees didn't need water very much, just once a week. 30 trees, a gallon a week, and the water started dwindling by the end of the first month. I had been urinating on the trees to help expand the water, but a man can only pee so much haha. Food was still there at the end of the first month. I still had electricity, water, and natural gas on in the house, but knew I couldn't pay the bills. So I started using solar powered flashlights, candles, and crank flashlights at night. No TV just the radio from the crank flashlight/radio apparatus. Cooked over my fire pit. Weather was cool, but not cold enough for fires for warmth or heavy jackets except a couple nights. 

Second month was FUN. The trees mature enough to produce, produced some blossoms. Allergies went WILD. Note to self. Stock more allergy medication. Started getting seeds started indoors. Utility bills came in drastically reduced from the previous month. Water bill was only $40. $6 for actual water usage, rest was service charges. Only water I used, was for showering. Not warm enough for outdoor showers yet haha. Thankfully I am on septic and I had previously switched to loflo toilets. Takes about a gallon and a half to flush, versus 4 gallons like the originals. Means less water I have to bring in to flush them. Water in water barrels is almost out. Time for another trip. Still have a bit of gas in the truck. Made it there and back uneventfully. Electricity was $15. Mostly service charges. Gas was $7, presumably from just the water heater. Everything else was done over my fire pit. Still second month didn't go too bad. Cupboards looking thin, but doable for another month. 

Third month. Same as second month, except my apricots produced. Took a small load off of the stocked food supply. Ate apricots for breakfast. Peaches and nectarines should be ready next month. Same with plums. This month, trees are taking more water. Next month is summer, and I'll have to water twice or three times a week. Oh no. 220 gallons are barely getting me by. How am I going to keep watering the trees and keep driving to get water. Fuel tank is running dry, pockets are thin, and no income. Bills are paid though. That's what counts. Thankfully I've been able to keep the bills low, and on. I may MAY have to use city water to water my trees/plants. So I went walking. Went with a couple of trash bags, and collected recyclables. Got just enough to pump gas in the truck and collect more water. Cupboards are really really looking bare. 
Fourth month. It's June. Plums, peaches, nectarines, blueberries are producing. They are still young trees, so not much. Only got into my food stores once a day, mostly for beans and rice. The trees took a giant load off of my stores. Still haven't had to use city water yet to water trees, but rationing water, I'm watering the trees twice a week. They're looking fairly unhappy, but alive. 
July is here. Doing my thing collecting recyclables, paying my reduced bills, watering my yard. Got my garden in after erecting a fence and fighting squirrels. Tomatoes really took off. Unfortunately it's short lived as my dogs are digging in it trying to get gophers. They are NOT hungry though. Thankfully I've been able to put food in their bowls. I'll go hungry before my dogs. Period. 
August comes and goes. Peppers are doing great, tomatoes are dead, strawberries were decimated by the dogs. It was good while it lasted though. Thankfully I have a strawberry plant on the deck. That one will survive and give off runners to replace the ones that were lost. By now I've dropped about 30 pounds. I've been extremely active, and not taking in as much as I need calorie wise. Cupboards are bare. 
September is here. It's the end of the month. I've been able to keep the bills paid, yard mostly alive. Apples came in, so that was nice. I was able to barter for mulch, to help with the watering. Albeit a few months late. This combined with drip emitters, and rainwater, means I should not have to use city water, or use my friends well water for watering. I may not need the well water 

Still no true income, but I've been pinching pennies. It's looking up as income goes. I may be having a chance of money next month. Well see tomorrow. 

So here's what I learned so far. Think you have enough water? Think again. I had stored enough drinking water for myself and dogs. I was able to ration water by using my lemon trees for lemonade, lime trees for limeade, juicing pomegranates, etc. if I had not done this, my water consumption will be double. 

Thinking about growing your own food? It takes a few years for trees to mature enough to produce a good crop. My trees are just over a year old. They produced, but next year it should be more. My pecans, avocado, mango, and fig trees are still too young. If they were older, I'd be better off. As far as gardens. Critter proof it. My dogs just HAVE to get in, and will tear down fences to do so. If I'm able to, October I will be getting taller fence material. 

I cheated a bit, because I still had utilities on. I chose not to use them though. I have very little money to pay them. Why raise them? 

I need to have some sort of solar or windmill energy source. In a true SHTF scenario, power to run the fridge, radio, and at least 1 light, is helpful. Although living by candle light is fun  Just not the scented ones 

Back to water. I have a carbon filter I can use if I needed to filter rainwater or such. The well water is hard, but certainly drinkable. Fortunately I still have about a month of drinking water available. Hopefully I can have my 330 gallon totes in place as the overflow for when I further setup and expand my rainwater collection system. Hope is to have 2 sets of 4 55 gallon drums, with each overflow directed into a separate 330 gallon tank. I will water the yard with this water, as well as laundry and cleaning/bathing. Then keep the well water for drinking when my drinking water runs out. 


So although this isn't a worldwide SHTF event, its one for me. I have learned to downsize and reduce what I need to survive, while learning what more I need to do. What I've learned is portion control. No more pigging out. Stuff yourself at night, you'll be extra hungry in the morning. Small snacks throughout the day is better than huge meals. Eating fresh fruit as snacks is great 

What's great is, no one knows. I still have a normal life. The 4 barrels are so well hidden, no one can see them. I haven't even showed my friends haha. No one that knows me, knows what's going on, which means the neighbors shouldn't know either. Hidden in plain sight, I am 

Thanks prepperforums for letting me share my experience. I post this for creative criticism, and for advice on what I've done wrong, right, what I need to improve on, and such. So any and all comments and questions are welcome


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm glad you feel you are doing good, barely surviving in my book isn't doing good, although we are in a depression this isn't SHTF and you need to make better choices.

IMO shoot your freeking dogs and eat them, really? you are willing to lose valuable resources for mutts (plural as you seem to have more than 1)? You really need to examine your priorities, if you will go hungry before your dogs you will lose this battle very quickly when it really gets tough.

From the produce you mention you live in a very mild climate, no way we can grow those in Montana. Learn to be cold, not that pansy assed ooooo its 50 degrees out lets turn on the heater, but really putting on double layers and turning the thermostat to "off" 

I live in Montana, in a 2600 sq house and my heating bill is $49 a month budget billing (in 12 months I use $600 in gas). 

That is hot water, stove, and home heating using forced air natural gas.

I.e. your dog food bill is all I need to be comfortable in the dead of winter and I live several hundred miles north of you, in the heart of the Rocky Mountains.

Sorry to piss on your parade, I totally understand your poverty but your priorities seem to me to be messed up.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Great info! Thanks! You must have taken your hiatus before I joined last winter. I do hope your financial situation improves soon, but your story inspires me.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, sorry to hear about your tough times! I hope your situation improves soon, I'm jealous of your fruit trees though! I can sympathize with your stance on your dogs, as long as my dog is fed I can be happy. He's my best friend and companion, and he's my responsibility.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the comment 

Yeah I have 2 dogs. 

I live in a fairly populated part of town. When we first moved here in '83, noone even heard of this town. Now every body moved here. So dogs are here for security. 

I have a ditch behind my house. The dogs were barking one day and growling. I ducked behind a shed, waited a bit, and a guy was walking up the ditch looking in the yards. I popped out, and he turned around and went where he came from. I watched him walk back to the Main Street. 

Then a few months later at 2:30 in the morning, my dogs were going apeshit crazy. I peeked out the window, and a car full of kids/teens was sitting there. They got out with baseball bats. They jumped into my neighbors yard, and were making their way into my yard. I chambered up and suggested the not come onto my property any farther. They immediately took off running. 

Had my dogs not been there, I may be telling different versions of both stories. 

I lived in snow before. Cold to me is 40 and under. Most winters here, I don't even run the heater. Just extra blankets, but I do love me a warm shower lol. 

Speaking of priorities, what would you suggest I do next? 

Water storage. I have 220 gallons combined. I'm getting 2 330 tanks next month. Trying to get more set up before rainy season. 

Some sort of energy production? For now, I charge my phone with a flashlight/radio thing I got from Walmart. It takes forever, but I spend a day charging to 100% then charge when I get to 80% so I'm not spending day after day charging from 10%

I have enough dog food for the rest of the year. I stock food I can eat as well as what the dogs can eat. I've been looking for home made dog food recipes, but all I find so far is for large batches. Not sure my 2 dogs can eat all of it before it goes bad. 

I don't consider myself poverty stricken. Or poor. I'm broke, which is temporary  lol it'll get better eventually. I'm glad I hit this bump, because I'm using it as a learning experience


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would suggest you look at water sustainability rather than just water storage, though the two aren't mutually exclusive.

Keep planting those fruit trees and berries! Find a way to keep the dogs out of the gardens. Read up on permaculture or aquaculture/aquaponics.

Find a way to grow more and barter or sell the excess in order to pay for what you can't grow.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello
This seems to be a real time conversation which is cool.

So 1 thing at a time, why 2 dogs, which means twice the cost for the same security?

I also have a German Shepard which I wouldn't trade for all the $799 security systems from Costco in the world, but by herself she will do the trick, I don't need a backup at twice the cost. Also experience has told that only 1 of them is effective , the other is not and a slacker.

Trust me if you can grow Alvacado's you can live in SHORTS most of the year, Here in Montana we have had most morning under 40 degrees for the best part of September, when I go elk hunting next month it will be in the "teens". 

What should you do next...

It would be better if you updated your profile so we actually knew where you were living. Seriously I have more grace for Kaliforina residence than living in Nevada as your options are more limited.

Bottom Line
Get rid of your worst of 2 dogs, saving you half the expense.

Ya its raw and intense but if you think your future decisions are going to be easier, think again.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I am in Cali. Lets say, between San Diego and Los Angeles. I really don't want to be real specific. 

The reason I have 2 dogs is because my shepherd, while big and intimidating, is a sweetheart. She will tear anybody to pieces, but deep down, she's a sweet heart. She chased down a rabbit, caught it, and brought it back to me. 

The other dog listens better. She is husky mixed with unknown. Her dad was a yellowed eyed dog. She's smaller, and looks like a coyote that was seen in the area. She is better trained than the shepherd. But is more viscious. Her favorite passed time is chewing up soda cans and anything metallic. She catches squirrels and has them shredded before I can get it from her. I've seen her lunge at strangers. She is a great guard dog. But she listens and stops when told. The shepherd has selective hearing haha. But she is loyal only to me. Same with the husky. I've had the husky since 4 weeks and have had the shepherd since she was a year. Both technically rescues. 

What's water sustainability? I plan on having the rain water run through a sand/gravel/carbon filter, then through a micron filter before it reaches the 330. Then having another micron after the 330 so it can be technically drinkable. Still unsure about the use of bleach though.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello
I have owned both breeds, shoot the husky and keep the shepherd, that is your best choice.

Also since you seem to have no apparent wealth GTFO of Kalifornia, if not now, when the weather allows in the spring. I mean GAWD man why live in that area unless you have too?

In most of Montana, Idaho, Washington, Oregon, North Dakota you can find easy access to BILLIONS of gallons of free flowing water all over the place. I mean ALL OVER THE FREEKING PLACE, I don't know why you live somewhere and pay for water when there is no logical reason to stay there.

Where I live I drink "creek" water without even thinking about it, but of course we are at the head of the water source where literally it is coming out of the mountain side. Water sustainability is drawing close to the source.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I stay here because I take care of my gramma. I used to take care of my Grampa too, but he recently passed away (may 1st)

It's not easy moving an 80 year old. I assume she has at least 5 good years left, I'm HOPING for more though. When she passes, I'm selling my house and possibly buying an RV and a giant piece of land with a water source. For now I'm working with what I have at my disposal. 

I kinda do like the shepherd more. She's the kind of guard dog you don't know is there until its too late. She's incredibly smart, but stubborn. That's ok. She's like 8 years old already. Her stubbornness doesn't affect her loyalty at all. 

I DO want to have a well drilled here. But 10k is prohibitive. 

Another reason I stay here, is the almost year round gardening. I have pots on my deck that I grow stuff in almost year round. Heck, the "trash" pot where I throw the soil from the packs that the seeds didn't sprout, now has mystery sprouts in it. I think 2 are cucumbers haha. 

I'm a little naive, but I'm hoping that if I can stay under the radar and low key for a while, then I may be passed over by the majority of people/bandits/gangs. I have protection for the ones that venture here. 

My house looks trashed, and I intentionally leave car parts laying about. Makes it look like nothing special


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

"Water sustainability" is where you don't need to depend on anyone for your water needs.

This could mean having a catchment system. It could mean having a hand pumped well. It might mean having a spring-fed pond. It basically means you have your water needs covered... long term, with a way to replenish your stocks.

It also means having a way to make the water safe to consume... long term. It would take a whole lot of effort to boil all of your water, but I suppose it could be done. Of course, boiling won't remove chemical contaminants unless you are distilling it. I have a Big Berkly system that should last 6,000 gallons and a backup Sawyer Point Zero Two which claims to be good for a million gallons. Depending on your water quality (presence of chemical contaminants) bleach or granulated chlorine could be enough too.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I wouldn't plan on purifying/boiling all the water at once. Only as an as needed basis. I plan on having micron filters down to 5 microns. Then boiling the water after that. I've looked into a distiller, but doesn't that remove minerals too? I read mixed thoughts on the removal of the minerals. Some say its best for you. Others say it starves your body of minerals. 

I have done the black trash bag/ two pan distiller before with good results. I reckon a commercial one would be better, but which one to get? And that leads to another question. How much more fuel do I have to store to heat up the distiller?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Personally, I would consider distilling the water as your last choice. 

Probably your best option would be water catchment. This could be as simple as rigging a few inexpensive tarps and barrels to catch water if you need to collect more.

I'm not a water expert, but have heard removing the minerals can cause the water to leach minerals out of your body. That doesn't sound too good to me.

In case you don't already mulch to conserve water, that's something to look into. You can use newspaper, cardboard, or straw to slow evaporation and decrease your plant's water needs. If there are horse barns in the area, horse manure will work too and increase your soil fertility at the same time. Without knowing your exact situation, it's hard to make definite suggestions.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

That's what I figured. Last resort. 

Spread mulch earlier. It's a pine bark/twig type. I need another truck load, but won't be able to until Tuesday due to monetary reasons. Mulch is free. Gas to get it isn't haha. Hopefully I can pick up a drip system too. I have tons of emitters and some tubes, but need the part that hooks up to the spigot. I'm going to run the lines under the mulch. Keeps the lines cool, and keeps the dirt wet. Less evap. 

I wish I would have been able to get the mulch before summer, but you get what you get, when you get it. 

My situation = ~$100 a month for food, bills, preps, and gas. I've done more with less. But for some reason, I'm in a hurry right now. Feel like I have a time limit. I've never felt like this before. Like, gotta have the 330's in week after next by the LATEST. Gotta have the rest of the gutters up this week. Finishing mulch mid week at the latest. 

Weird.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Rain water is distilled water, thats how it got into the clouds. I have been drinking only distilled water for most of my life, I hate the taste of reverse osmosis...yuk
If you are catching rain water then you are drinking distilled already.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

While I fell on hard times in late 09, nothing like the OP's. I have to admit - I might as well die as to shoot and eat the kids (my dogs). I prep for them too because of it. 
And yes, I'd choose to die, I'm ok with that.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> Rain water is distilled water, thats how it got into the clouds. I have been drinking only distilled water for most of my life, I hate the taste of reverse osmosis...yuk
> If you are catching rain water then you are drinking distilled already.


Rain water likely comes off a roof, often filled with bird droppings and more. It needs to be filtered and treated. 
A homespunenvironmental filter is $30 delivered, 2 - 5 gallon buckets needed, and a container of Chlorine for $5 will keep you
in drinking water all year if you can collect it, filter it, treat it, and filter it again.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

man, kevincali, seems like you are doing better with less, than some rich people. I don't know why your in this pickle, and its not important. 
My suggestions- turn off water heater until your ready for your warm shower. You seem very smart, so your probably doing that already.
look at the possibility of converting your water heater onto l.p. then have the gas to house turned off completely, damn service fees and taxes and regulations added to our bills..
For watering the trees, look into the possibilty of a large cistern, someone may let you have it, if you can arrange the moveing of the device..Then look to your local fire department and see if you can arrange to hace a pumper come fill it for you..
All this costs money, or sweat and bartering, and you definately dont sound scared of hard work..
These are just brainfarts, BUT i do wish you the best.
OH, also, unplug every damn thing in the house, just becouse your not using it, some electronics draw a little power.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Deebo said:


> man, kevincali, seems like you are doing better with less, than some rich people. I don't know why your in this pickle, and its not important.
> My suggestions- turn off water heater until your ready for your warm shower. You seem very smart, so your probably doing that already.
> look at the possibility of converting your water heater onto l.p. then have the gas to house turned off completely, damn service fees and taxes and regulations added to our bills..
> For watering the trees, look into the possibilty of a large cistern, someone may let you have it, if you can arrange the moveing of the device..Then look to your local fire department and see if you can arrange to hace a pumper come fill it for you..
> ...


I'm in this mess because someone spread a rumor, someone else BELIEVED that rumor, and yet 5 random test proving otherwise, wasn't enough proof. I was wondering why I was being chosen "randomly" every couple of weeks haha

And just to be clear, I haven't indulged in ANY illegal substances. I'll even submit to a hair test. So now the person that started the rumor has my spot, which was above their spot. Gotta love politics. Turned out that person was cousins or some crap with the guy above me.

Ok. Back to the topic at hand.

I shut off everything not needed (water for toilets and washer, gas at stove and oven and dryer)Unplugged everything not needed (no internet or cable, so computer and tvs got unplugged. as well as dvd player and radio. Have a windup thingy for that haha) Only thing water is running to is the showers. I wash dishes in a tub of water, pour it out in the honeysuckle.

Matter of fact, today, I picked up a drip irrigation system from Home Depot. $23 with extra anchors for the 1/4" line. That should be a LOT more efficient then pouring basins full of water.

Also picked up a newer oven off craigslist for free. It's natural gas, but the old oven worked great on propane. I'm looking at getting a few building materials together and building an island, and having the wood/charcoal grill and a propane oven in it. The fields behind me are dumping grounds, so I'll go rummage through the piles tomorrow evening for lumber. I built a fence out of 4x4's, 2x4's and lattice and even found a complete gate in those fields.

I cheated a bit today though. I used the car to get the oven, since its better on gas. So I upgraded my kitchen for free, which freed up the ugly yellow oven for outdoor use haha. When times get better, and they will, then ill get the full benefit of the free, nice new oven. Oh. Best part is, it's pilot lightless, so that'll save on the bill if I even just left the valve on lol

But things are looking up. Got a job offer doing side jobs, maintenance work on an as needed basis. Going to check the place out tomorrow. Pay is above minimum. Should keep me afloat and able to keep stuff going along.

I thought about a cistern. I think what I'll ultimately do, is keep eyes and ears open for motorhomes being parted out. Gonna take the freshwater tanks and strap them under my mobile. Then when the 330's are full, I can either hand pump or hopefully have a solar pump, pump the water into those tanks under the house. I'm thinking of turning my DC powered fan into a generator and having it fuel a car battery. Then I can have an "on demand" style pump like my old motorhome had. And it would only be pumping from the tanks under the house, not down the hill. Just a thought. I'm just happy now that I have the drip irrigation. I still have to set it up, but I'm going to experiment and see if the weight of water in a say 55 gallon drum is enough to push through the emitters. I'll of course have them eventually hooked to the 330 tanks, but that's next week, God willing.

I'm used to living frugally. I kinda like it. Even if I won a million dollars, I'd still scrimp and save. Reminds me of a guy that everyone thought was poor. He would open his can of soup in the morning, place it over the pilot light of his stove, and its hot by lunchtime. He died, and supposedly had loads of money. I wouldn't hoard money though. I'd use it for more preps, or maybe to replace the guns/ammo/preps that sank with my boat in the middle of the ocean, oh no.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm used to living frugally. I kinda like it. Even if I won a million dollars, I'd still scrimp and save. Reminds me of a guy that everyone thought was poor. He would open his can of soup in the morning, place it over the pilot light of his stove, and its hot by lunchtime. He died, and supposedly had loads of money. I wouldn't hoard money though. I'd use it for more preps, or maybe to replace the guns/ammo/preps that sank with my boat in the middle of the ocean, oh no. 



Well said, I saw that epsiode..Last time i baught a lottery ticket, the clerk asked me what i would do, i stated that I was already happy, and had all i need, and a lottery win would just mean i could stop living the "rat race" and focus on being a better me..


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

A solar water still is not hard to build. and in CA would probably produce plenty of drinking water. Large piece of glass/plexiglass would be the expensive part. Multi-vitamin with minerals might be a good idea, (but don't skimp on these, research-buy quality. You get what you pay for.) 
Maybe a rubber pond inner or tarp in that ditch mentioned could get a couple buckets each rain.
.02


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Ditch is misleading. They built houses around us, and built up the land/earth and put those houses about 15 or so feet above us. So any and all runoff is from the landscape. Not much. The ditch is concrete. I have thought about damming it up, but there are monthly cleaning crews that maintain the landscape. It's like "we built these cookie cutter houses to block your view and because we ripped out acres of orange trees, here's some crappy cheap flowers to look at" 

But I do have them timed. If when it rains, and they come when they do (on schedule), I have a good 15-16 days before someone comes to look to see if it needs cleaning. Just dismantle before they come back, usually about 10-12 days after the first guy comes and looks. If that makes sense. They clean. Then a couple weeks later, they check up (probably in the area) then a week or so later, they clean. Unless it needs cleaned/weeded/etc as determined by what I think is the boss(?). Not sure if they use pesticides/herbicides or not. I think they use non potable water as the pipes are pink. Hmm.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Decent news. Got a part time gig. Should be good for a few hundy a month. And yes I passed the drug test 

Got the drip irrigation in. It didn't do as much as I was hoping. Gotta pick up another roll of 1/2" tubing and 1/4" tubing. On the bright side, a 55 gallon drum full of water is enough to push water through the emitters. It probably helps that its all down hill. The weight of the water, and gravity. 

Next, I've got to drive through the fields and see what I can find. Great day today. 80* cool breeze, everything is going together right, part time gig, even if it's on call, it's something, and I may have found a cheap place to refill my propane tanks for the grill. Hopefully i can find the conversion parts to make the old oven propane again. I'll have my outdoor kitchen 

I'm thinking solar oven also. Hmm


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The least expensive solar oven I've seen is over $200. I suppose there are DIY build types but I'm not familiar with them. If you had that kind of money to spend you might be better off with something to dehydrate your tree crops or jar them for later use. Your life is worse off then I was but the avenues I traveled were the same - my money extremely limited I had to use what I had when I had it to find ways to decrease costs further and further. Fortunately I always had some income from odd jobs, consulting gigs even, and helping others. Solar is one way you can spend money to save in ongoing cost but its not a great "return on investment." There are better one's like being able to store the food from trees for long term usage.



kevincali said:


> Decent news. Got a part time gig. Should be good for a few hundy a month. And yes I passed the drug test
> 
> Got the drip irrigation in. It didn't do as much as I was hoping. Gotta pick up another roll of 1/2" tubing and 1/4" tubing. On the bright side, a 55 gallon drum full of water is enough to push water through the emitters. It probably helps that its all down hill. The weight of the water, and gravity.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Any suggestions on food dehydraters? I'd have to use house electricity, but its ok. 

When I first got this house, in order to afford it, I changed all the bulbs to cfl, put in loflo toilets, loflo shower heads and faucets. Didn't have a heater the first winter as the thermostat was broken. 

Outside, I spent all my "spending" money on fruit trees. It's been over a year for some, less for others. I've got probably close to $1000 for everything (including soil, pots, hoses, etc)

Now I got the mulch free, to reduce water use/evaporation, keep weeds down so I don't have to put gas in the mower and it smells like a forest haha. 

Just put in the drip irrigation on the nectarine trees, blueberries, and a grape. Still have lots more trees to install drip irrigation to, and it'll cost more money, but it'll be direct watered. No filling basins and having half of it evaporate. That'll save water. 

Food, I shop mainly discount racks. Even for preps. Got a can of Coleman lamp fuel for $2.50 because it was dented. I shop in the discount meat section of albertsons. I can get a nice steak usually for about $3-$4 or depending on the deal, buy one get one free. 

I resealed my doors to keep heat in, in winter. I can barter for firewood fairly easily. So maybe I should get a wood burning stove. 

What else can I do to save money? I need more ideas


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Learn how to propagate your own plants. Air layering, cuttings, grafting, and other techniques can all increase the number of plants you have with little or no cost.

Get on every catalog or junk mail list you can, then roll them into logs and use them to heat your house.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Forgot to mention I picked up a smoker. I'm waiting for the apple tree and pecan trees to really mature, so I can use the trimmings in the smoker. 

Anyone preserve meat by smoking?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Learn how to propagate your own plants. Air layering, cuttings, grafting, and other techniques can all increase the number of plants you have with little or no cost.
> 
> Get on every catalog or junk mail list you can, then roll them into logs and use them to heat your house.


Haha, great idea with the junk mail logs haha. I have been saving every phone book the send lol


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Supplement meals with rice and beans. Find a costco member and tag along one day with your available cash. When you illustrate your level of finances the best place to save money is on food. Rice, Beans and meats are about the only things I'd buy and leave the rest to what you can grow.

Wal-Mart wil have a cheap dehydrator - it will probably get you buy a few years - I got one just a few months back myself and have been playing wtih it from what comes off the garden - I still have some learning to do. Though the stuff is edible I'm not storing it for long term yet. I just can't grow rice and beans that easy - green bean I can but not the lentils I like. Costco sales a 43lb bucket of lentiles ofr $79.99 delivered to your home - but you must be buying a membership to do that - so maybe a member can help you out. That bucket provides over 600 servings - yes a serving is "real small" but even if you had 4 servings in a meal (added to vegetables and some meat) it'd supplement 150 meals a year at about .50 cents each. This was easier for me; since I still had some steady income the dramatic change in diet helped me to save a lot of money, it enabled me to pursue solar, travel to my property for hunting - which reminds me - its hunting season still in a lot of areas near you - is that something you can pursue?



kevincali said:


> Any suggestions on food dehydraters? I'd have to use house electricity, but its ok.
> 
> When I first got this house, in order to afford it, I changed all the bulbs to cfl, put in loflo toilets, loflo shower heads and faucets. Didn't have a heater the first winter as the thermostat was broken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats on the part time gig. Ya never know what may come from something that started out as something to just get by.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah it'd be nice full time, but I'm taking part time for now. If at a later date full time is offered, I'm there 

As far as hunting, that's a no go. Although The beach is about 65 miles, I may spend the gas money and go fishing off the pier. It's a crap shoot though. Some days, 5 gallon bucket full. Others (most) is only 4-5 mackerel haha


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

If there are any farms or orchards in your area you may be able to trade labor for produce.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

That's how I got the mulch 

Unfortunately, we have a higher number of "undocumented citizens" than "documented citizens" it seems. I bet they're paying 10 workers what it would take to pay 1 American. 

It did rain a tad bit. So I got appx a gallon of water haha. Better than nothing, and it went towards the plants on the deck. 

Also cleared a spot for more blueberries along the east fence. There's talks of me being able to get 2 blueberry plants for near free, since they're half dead. I just have to dig a couple plants up in their yard, and trim a couple trees. Depending on what kind of trees, I may have firewood for next year after it dries. But it's a step. 

I say half free, because I have to pay for gas to get there, then pay for acidic soil amendment for my dirt to plant the blueberries. So in the end, it'll probably cost $40. Not bad since 1 blueberry plant at the closest nursery is $35. I should have enough variety, I can start propagating them and getting them free  I just don't want to propagate 1 kind since you need at least 2 types. 

Enough rambling. I guess I'm just excited


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

like i said, You might not have everything you want, but to me it seems like you are happy with what you have..Which puts you way better off than most. 
I was in Cali once, and saw people throwing "some homemade claw thing' over the peirs and pulling mussels off the columns. I guess they were mussels. Stunk pretty bad becouse the seaweed and slime were just laying around on the pier. 65 miles is way to far for mussels and fish thou, but if you ever had to go there, have your equipement ready. 
I admire you for your no quit style. Wish some more of the world was like you- willing to work to get results..


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Progress baby, progress. 

Got paid a little bit, but now I'm broke again haha. 

But I did get a giant pot that looks good enough for water bath canning for $8 at a yard sale. Also picked up a rechargeable jeep brand LED lantern for $5. 

They had jars also, no lids, for $.50 each. I passed because by the time I bought lids, they'd be $1 a jar I would have paid at the yard sale. Instead, I found 12 widemouth 1 quart jars for $9.99 on sale, so I went that route. 

Was able to buy another week of food. 

Also picked up the rest of the irrigation stuff I needed. So I'll be doing that tomorrow. 

And I got more work on Monday 

Gonna have to end this thread soon, since it seems I'm coming up a bit. Only thing missing is my 330 gallon totes I wanted to get to store more water. If I get enough Monday, I may get them. Bills are mostly caught up. Water and gas are. Electricity is, but I believe there is another bill cycle soon, as with the water. So, as they say. Only thing certain in life is death, bills and taxes haha.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Deebo said:


> like i said, You might not have everything you want, but to me it seems like you are happy with what you have..Which puts you way better off than most.
> I was in Cali once, and saw people throwing "some homemade claw thing' over the peirs and pulling mussels off the columns. I guess they were mussels. Stunk pretty bad becouse the seaweed and slime were just laying around on the pier. 65 miles is way to far for mussels and fish thou, but if you ever had to go there, have your equipement ready.
> I admire you for your no quit style. Wish some more of the world was like you- willing to work to get results..


I'm not "happy" but when life gives you lemons, make lemonade.

I had a thought while working today. Rich people are rich because they spend money. Follow me folks.

Ok. Sometimes it takes spending money to save money. I just spent money on irrigation parts, to save money on water. So if my thinking is right, rainwater+drip irrigation= free water well controlled. I'll have maybe $500 total in my setup. Spread out of course. There's no way I can afford it all at once. So $500 initial investment, but save $40 a month in water during the summer months. It'll take approximately 2 years for it to pay me back. That's fine. Better than paying that extra $40 a month.

That's my reasoning behind rich people. Spend money to save money. Throw in some hard work, and saving, then you have success.

But it's probably my over tired brain trying to stay awake long enough to hit post haha


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Yay. Back yard totally independent of city water, and no 100' garden hose to drag to each tree and water. 

Haven't picked up a 330 yet. Still just out of my price range. I spent my jar of pennies on the rest of the irrigation tubing. Well worth it. 

Looking at solar panels right now. I may be able to trade one of my cars for a solar setup. He will be here tomorrow evening to see what I need, and hopefully make a deal. 

Any panels to stay away from, as in names, types, etc. I know not much about panels. Hoping he doesn't try to pass off cheapo panels as top of the line.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

one note, 

Do not piss on your trees, it will really screw up the PH level of the soil and will eventually kill them, 

No I am not kidding.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

alterego said:


> one note,
> 
> Do not piss on your trees, it will really screw up the PH level of the soil and will eventually kill them,
> 
> No I am not kidding.


Ok lol.

At the old house, we had a fig tree that everyone pissed on. It was fine for years. Last I went by there, it was still there.

Now, would I eat those figs? Maybe not with that much piss haha.

But thanks for letting me know. I will not be pissing on the trees anymore. Don't want to risk losing a life source. Thanks


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

very interesting thread glad to see your progressing towards your goals. I would suggest you consider getting a bike if you can bike to your local store if it's within 5-10miles it's possible to bike there and save a few bucks in gas! I started biking myself for short trips I use a backpack to carry stuff although I do want to eventually get a basket or a trailer to haul a bit more if need be. 

Also have you ever looked into solar dehydrating your goods? I'm not sure if it's safe but all the raisns say "dried from the California sun" lol might be a great way to store some of your produce because to can them it costs you the jar and lid or the dehydrate it costs you the electricity. You mentioned you had some old cars I wonder if you could use them to help dry your fruit and to keep the dogs away?

Also regarding your dogs I understand how you feel when you say you'd rather starve than let your dogs go hungry! I have a small dog myself and I feel the same way! I would suggest you do some research about the type of dog food you feed your dogs. Such as what is the idea storage temp and if you can provide that. Because if your dog food or a brand you prefer to use goes on sale then you can stock up and get a years supply!!! Just make sure the bags are air tight and still sealed because once they air hits them they spoil within 3 months! If you save up a bit at a time you can create a bit of an extra fund to stock up during the sale times. Check your local stores and nearby stores online or call them or email them and find out! Then when your stockpile drops to about 6-8 months then it's time to watch the prices again for the next best sale to replenish your supply! I would also pay attention to close to expire or expiration dates some stores can give discounts if they are close to expiring but most plances won't sell outdated items. So it be best to be there the day of. This may take some work but it might pay off in the end. 

Also I recommend you SPLURGE a bit! buy some spices and seasoning and hot sauces! I usually eat for breakfast 2 cups of cooked white rice 4 cooked egges with milk and a bit of cheese and I dress it up with Frank's RedHot and it's just out of this world!!!! and it's very cheap. I usually skip lunch with that big of a meal 

Finally I would recommend you stockpile some rawmen noodles it is very cheap and it can create a great soup base that you can add things too! some cut up hot dogs and rawmen can be a nice hot meal. Or half a head of cooked cabage and rawmen can be a nice hot meal on a cool fall day. If you eat it by itself to much you will get burnt out of it quick. 

Other than that hope you are well and so are your dogs and keep posting I find it very informative.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Mmmmmm

Franks.........aaaarrrrgggggllelelggggl (best homer impression lol)

Trade was a no go for the solar panels. Supposedly my roof isn't strong enough to hold the panels. It's not rotten, but he was worried because it is a mobile home. 

So plan B. still getting a solar panel for the shed. It's 2x4 stick built. So a panel for that, and a few car batteries should do the trick. I'm not trading this guy for it though. The car I was trading is worth $13,000 easy. I might just sell it outright. I just don't think 1 panel and a couple batteries is a fair trade. 

Dug up the plants, got my firewood (pepper tree) and got my blueberry plants. They are almost dead. It'll be a miracle if they survive 

Between a few hours work, some recyclables, and change, I wiped out the discount rack of their dented cans. Beans, corn, cambells spaghetti, chili. So I'm good for next month. I may not be posting for a month or so. I'll check in when I can. When I get a way to post pics, I will. For now, I have "work" lined up the rest of the week, then off the following week. Sounds good, but its only a few hour days. 

See you guys next week  or next month (November)


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Best of luck, hang in there.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I couldn't imagine shooting an animal unless it attacked me or I was out of it. I'm not a farmer though. None the less, I used rainwater all summer with no problem bear in mind my harvest off the trees this year was primarily catkins and few berries. I think I got balsalm poplar where I planted all the fruit trees.. none the less lots of berries in the woods and some in the yard. Catkins are useful as a food source. None the less I only had one big plastic container put out, and except for a few trips to the river I was fine. Really all you need to do is set up a water collection system, of course you might consider "drip irrigation" the israelis use it, if you have trouble finding it I can get you more info. 

Also no need to flush, you can turn both your urine and -poo into fertalizer.. with heat of california it is perfect, just put it in the compost heap. I suggest covering your compost container with a black garbage bag if it isn't.. you want it nice and hot, if you don't know how to compost human waste I can get you more info. You can just crap right into a bucket, or remove your sewage pipe and put a bucket under the toilet.. using some outside grasses or otherwise not only mixes in with the compost but otherwise. the compost takes around a year to be safe, maybe less in hotter climates. that eliminates your flushing. Water is really only needed for drinking and occasional washing if you get dirty, but even water to clean up can often be used more than once. 

There are a bunch of survival water collection systems from moisture you could try out.. such as a hole and plastic bag to collect condensation.. lots of methods. 

You could also dig "water cisterns, to collect rain water... in the ground.

I prefer laminants such as those by unisolar to panels.. they are pretty versatile imo.


good batteries can go a long way.. you can get a 250 watt system going for under $2000

the system would be laminants, inverter, charge controller, solar combiner, cables and the about a 500ah battery bank. cost wise it goes laminants, batteries and then inverter everything else will run you a hundred or two. batteries are the most costly. for a couple thousand no problem for a 250 watt system at twice that you should have a few kW.

you can just put the things on a few sheets of plywood with either a dirt mound or a pile of wood.

I can guide you every step of the way on that.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope he comes back. This has been interesting.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Seems my Internet is still on for now, so I'll share some more home prep. 

I got to thinking about how am I going to clean house when there's no power. Especially vacuum. So I was able to lay down laminate wood floor in my hallway so all i have to do is sweep dirt up. And in ripping the old carpet up, exposed a decent sized split in the flooring. Fixed and sealed it up, hopefully better sealing the house. It gets EXTREMELY cold in here. 

Played around with the emitters on the drip system. I got it down to 55 gallons an hour to water the whole back yard trees. I'm afraid to go lower because I'm afraid that the water won't penetrate deep enough. But my Valencia orange bounced back wonderfully. 

Still have a couple hours of work every morning until Friday. Hopefully by Saturday I can get another load of mulch. Maybe set up a drip system in the front too. 

Picked up some more canning supplies, but the stock pot I bought at the yardsale is too small for the rack I got. So the hunt is on for an actual canning pot. 

Too bad only peppers and limes are ripe right now. Have some lemons that should be ripe here soon. I miss my lemonade lol

I have also been able to restock some of what I used out of my preps. So still making progress. Gotta keep moving forward.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I would agree that water seems to be your biggest issue. Why don't you have your own water source? are you unable to have your own well? If you own the property and dont have your own water then I say the best solution is to move on. you can live with less food but never can go with out water. water for you, your dogs and your food source which would be the trees and hopefully a garden. Calfornia is in a drought every year. How can you think you will get an adequate supply from rain water?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Even if there isn't enough rain water to sustain his needs, each gallon collected is a gallon he doesn't have to fetch elsewhere.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> I would agree that water seems to be your biggest issue. Why don't you have your own water source? are you unable to have your own well? If you own the property and dont have your own water then I say the best solution is to move on. you can live with less food but never can go with out water. water for you, your dogs and your food source which would be the trees and hopefully a garden. Calfornia is in a drought every year. How can you think you will get an adequate supply from rain water?


I have about 3000 square feet of roof to collect water when/if it rains. (Includes house, addition, sheds, etc. also going to spread a tarp across my truck bed, as water collects there on the leather tonneau cover anyways)

To drill a well is almost 10k. My friend where I get water has to treat it and run it through a softener and RO filter. I cannot afford that right now. And can't find someone willing to barter to drill one.

I'm setting up the drip system for dual source. So for now if I have to, I can water with city water. I'm getting real tired of of dragging 55 gallon drums home and pulling them out with the cherry picker.

And as said. If I can cut down the times I have to go get water, I'm also saving money there. I'm tempted to just use city water but don't want to really raise the bill. Been spending all my earnings on bills and preps, but I'm also broke now. Bills are paid though 

Ok. Back to work now. Got maybe an hour to go, just waiting for the rest of supplies to show up.

I'll be on later if my Internet is still working. Otherwise, it's back to walking to the library


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

No real progress. Did barter for some cheddar cauliflower starts, and got some gopher purge for free. It's windy, so not going out there and planting. The wind will dry out the plants. 

Gonna fortify the fence/gate better, to keep the dogs out of the garden. They keep finding a way in. 

Got a $5 off coupon in the mail for the local ace. They have canning supplies, so I picked up a dozen pint jars for $8 after using my coupon. Why grow the food if you can't store it 

Did pick up a rack, but it doesn't fit in the stockpot I bought at the yard sale. That's ok. I can use that pot to boil large amounts of water 

And also, I know some are going to say its not worth it, but I got a membership at Costco. Going to use it for prepping. Buy large things of TP, soaps, etc. We'll see if its worth it.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Forget to mention. I started some pea seeds. I'm pre sprouting them in damp paper towels. Gonna try successive cropping with them.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I love costco. We buy enough beef there to make our membership easily worth it. Choice Rib-eye for like $7 a pound, since I don't have any cows anymore there is no way I can touch that anywhere else. 

The pork we get there is super cheap too, chop it up, vac-seal it and save a ton of money.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

That's good to hear. I'm hoping to get a chest freezer. Saw one at Home Depot for $198. Says it costs $2 a month to operate. My only concern is if power goes out. I'll be doing a LOT of barbecuing haha


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

It's amazing what people will take for free. 

Had some useless junk laying around. Tried selling it, but no takers. Put it on the curb and its gone. Had to clear a spot in the yard for more growing space. Saved me a trip to the dump, and now I have more growing space 

If I move a shed, I can hide the 330's there. It's nice having room again


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

kevin, you are a real inspiration to me. I really could save more money than I do. I will start tomarrow (I'm working 'till midnight tonight, so no danger of spending $ today). I admire your "Get 'er DONE" attitude. You are a go-getter for sure. I like all the fruit and nut trees that you've planted. And the garden, the watering system that you worked out. On such a tiny budget. Good for you!

I'm sorry that there was such trechery in your last work place. Dirty dogs! I'm glad that you have some income now. I would definitely keep both dogs. Double gaurds. I have two also. Yes, they're twice the mouths, but one is a good alarm and future herding dog and the other is the back up to the alarm. At least I hope he'd back it up. He sounds like he'd rip you a new one. The only thing he's bitten so far is my horse . But I love him like a son and her like a daughter. I couldn't kill either one. Unless my flesh and blood son was starving. Sorry, priorities. It would have to be dire staights first. My collie (alarm & herder) is so dang fast I don't doubt she'd run down a rabbit. So she is potential hunter, also. My boxer/lab can pull a sled already, hauling wood, etc. He's got more bulk. So I'm for keeping the dogs. But for gosh sakes, don't let them in the garden! All your hard work and food. Bad dogs.

Good luck with the water collection activity. I'm a dope when it comes to that. No brilliant insight here.

I'm sorry about your Grandpa. It's great that you're taking care of your Grandmother. You'll never regret the time spent with her.

Keep up the good work, and this is a great thread. Thanks for the ideas and information. I've got to increase, well, everything!
Take care.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Kevin, Im not sure if they still have these sales, it was at a grocery wharehouse, it was the small chest freezer, was like $149., but they gave you envelope full of coupons, for free stuff, no buy one get ones, just free stuff, took me and my nephew about an hour to find all the stuff on that list, but we ended up getting a freezer full of stuff, and the freezer, for 149. I think the only thing wasn't food related were some heartburn pills. Keep grinding, and I wish you well.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

kevincali said:


> No real progress. Did barter for some cheddar cauliflower starts, and got some gopher purge for free. It's windy, so not going out there and planting. The wind will dry out the plants.
> 
> Gonna fortify the fence/gate better, to keep the dogs out of the garden. They keep finding a way in.
> 
> ...


A family member of mine has a membership too! I have them pick me up some stuff weekly so I can save some money! :mrgreen: They have great turkey burgers that come out to about 3bucks a lb and are amazing quality compaired to paying 3.50 for cheap grade! They have far greater quality stuff there at a good price I say it's worth it just make sure you price point your stuff by ounce and do some research before you stock up to make sure you have the best price.

For a while I had my own card and went there myself I used to make a list of items I wanted to get I would go and check out the prices go home and check online at other places then go back and get them While I would also be looking at OTHER things that I may need copying the price down so I can do more research if you plan a lot ahead then it saves you a trip and you can make sure you get the best price and don't have to waste so many trips!

I highly doubt you will get a better price point for TP and many of the standard items I have always found that regular grocery stores have the best price points during there sale promotions so they can get you through the doors and LIMIT the amount you can buy... but there is a reason that a week lasts 7 days  if they limit you to 1 well go in and buy 1 then leave then go back in without your jacket and hat and buy another! lol or go to a different location haha I got a generic TP 12 double rolls for $4.88 limit 1 I lived close and I ended up getting about 6 total but usally $5.00 for 12 double rolls is a good deal in my book I see it from time to time I just got my garage set up to handle some stock so next sale it's gonna be a great stockpile builder!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I cheated today 

Barrels are empty, so I used the city water. It's supposed to rain next week, so I'm watering very little. Besides when I set up the drip irrigation, I usually water Saturday and Wednesday. It's supposed to start raining Wednesday, and continue into Thursday. So. Instead of driving to my friends house to fill the barrels, I'm using city water, and am going to attempt to collect rain water next week when it rains 

I'm going to attempt to upload pics of my homestead. I hope it works.

If it did then:
Here is from the back of my house. Nectarines are on the left. Garden area is on the right. Straight back is the navel orange, Valencia (looking better but still sick). You can also barely see the lemon, apple, dwarf peach, ****** lime, guava, and an unknown. You can also see the pecan apparently too lol. As you can see, I need to spread more mulch. But it's getting there. Oh and you can see the grapes on either side of the arbor.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

And here are the blueberries to the immediate left of where the first pic was taken. I'm hoping they grow to about 6 feet or so, to help hide the shed. There's only 3 here. The other two are on the deck. The other other 2 are in pots in the front in some shade, getting TLC.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Garden entrance. I scavenged ALL the materials to build this fence and gate from a field. You can see the dwarf grapefruit and the lemon. The lemon is teasing me with half yellow lemons haha. On the left of the pic, there is a plum tree and the apricot tree. Damn good apricots this year. It needs a prune, but I haven't found time.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

And this is the front. I planted roses for 3 reasons. 1 because they're edible if need be. 2 to attract bees. 3 to hopefully slow someone down from coming over. And I like the smell of roses


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

longrider said:


> kevin, you are a real inspiration to me. I really could save more money than I do. I will start tomarrow (I'm working 'till midnight tonight, so no danger of spending $ today). I admire your "Get 'er DONE" attitude. You are a go-getter for sure. I like all the fruit and nut trees that you've planted. And the garden, the watering system that you worked out. On such a tiny budget. Good for you!
> 
> I'm sorry that there was such trechery in your last work place. Dirty dogs! I'm glad that you have some income now. I would definitely keep both dogs. Double gaurds. I have two also. Yes, they're twice the mouths, but one is a good alarm and future herding dog and the other is the back up to the alarm. At least I hope he'd back it up. He sounds like he'd rip you a new one. The only thing he's bitten so far is my horse . But I love him like a son and her like a daughter. I couldn't kill either one. Unless my flesh and blood son was starving. Sorry, priorities. It would have to be dire staights first. My collie (alarm & herder) is so dang fast I don't doubt she'd run down a rabbit. So she is potential hunter, also. My boxer/lab can pull a sled already, hauling wood, etc. He's got more bulk. So I'm for keeping the dogs. But for gosh sakes, don't let them in the garden! All your hard work and food. Bad dogs.
> 
> ...


I had boughten the trees when I had steady(er) income. Always planning for the worst. The drip irrigation cost about $100 total. I bought the kit for $20. Then bought more 1/2" tubing and 1/4" tubing, more emitters of different gph. That put me into the $100 range.

A lot of people are asking me why I don't just go to my grammas house. Do laundry over there. Take showers over there. Use her water to water the trees. Use her electricity. To me that would be me being a leech. Putting MY burden on her fixed income. It's not right. I'm able bodied and will do what I can to get by first. Has she helped me recently? Yes. I stayed the night over there. She passes out some times, especially during the night on her restroom visits. So I stay over there off and on to make sure she is ok. I can't be over there 24/7 like I'd like, but I do what I can.

Matter of fact, later today, she is going to teach me how to make beef stew. I can't wait 

I do cheat here and there. I showed using city water. I wash using city water. And today I watered my yard with city water. I'm sitting here with everything electric off. I'm only taking a break from outside activities. I'm planning my next move so to speak. I've got to put up a couple downspouts and direct them into barrels. I have a piece of gutter to hang on the shed, and another gutter to remove from the corner of a house that had a new roof put on that now over hangs the gutter, making it useless. I just hate waiting on other people's schedules.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Not much progress. I did get 2 more downspouts for the gutters, and tomorrow am getting a roughly 8' piece of gutter. One downspout to replace one that's missing, and another one for the back of the shed. Maybe tomorrow, I can get at least the shed set up. Gotta set up a diverter for the first little bit of water. 

Pics coming


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok. Looks like it isn't going to rain as much as predicted. Still, I put 1 downspout on all the way to the ground. Just temporarily. 

Got the main side done. I had a barrel under the gutter before, but no downspout. So I lost a lot of water. Now I was able to cut a down spout to go into the barrel. I had no time to set up a screen or cover (barrel is open) and I figured I'd be dunking the watering can into the barrel for now anyways. 

On the other side, the gutter is left open, and that'll drain directly into an open barrel as is. Next trip to the depot, I'll look for a way to connect a downspout to it. Just no money. But for now, I have 2 barrels set up. So a potential 110 gallons capacity so far. The other 2 55's are staying clean for drinking/well water for now. 

Progress baby, progress


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Been raining only a couple minutes. Already have a couple gallons 

This barrel has handles cut into the sides, so I had to put the downspout farther down. I figure when it gets to that point, I'll dunk my 5 gallon buckets in to take 5 gallons out at a time. 5 gallons are easier to carry to the front yard, which is where this 55 gallon is. Unfortunately I have no drip system set up for the front. So it has to be carried.

I don't think it's going to rain Saturday. And Saturday is my water day. So Saturday ill hopefully be watering by rainwater


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

So about an hour of light rain. One 33 gallon was overflowing. Pulled about 20 gallons out, watered my grammas cottonwood tree with 5 gallons. Have about 15 gallons in buckets. One of my 55 gallons only has maybe 5 gallons.

My other one is half full. Another 5 gallon bucket was full, so I drowned my blueberries. They LOVE water  As the barrels fill, I'm pulling out water and watering the trees


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I am seriously lacking in water storage. It's barely raining, with heavy bursts here and there, but my 55 gallon drums are full as is the 33. And have about 15 gallons in buckets. And it's still overflowing. I'm out of stuff to store water in. I'm trying to keep the other 2 clean for if I have to get well water from my friend. 

So I think I have an accurate estimation of how much water I CAN catch in one light rain. So I need more barrels. Specifically the 330 totes.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Working on the garden


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

More progress. Got the gopher purge planted in the garden area. Hopefully it all survives the transplant and thrives. Planted it in the corners and along the fences. 

Bartered a wind up flashlight for a passion fruit vine. Then came up with the money for the vine, and am getting my flashlight back 

Watered all my grammas yard with the rain water collected there. Went around my yard, and the mulch has kept my trees/plants wet. So no watering needed 

Also something that seems weird. I cleaned my shower and with a white curtain, it's brighter in there. The white curtain and shiny fiberglass reflects light so I don't HAVE to have a light on in the day time to see when I'm in the shower. Plus it smells better too 

I'm looking into skylights. Found a few on craigslist, but they seem incomplete? Might end up buying them new to get everything, to avoid leaks. 

Guavas were ripe, so that was a nice change of flavor. Tree is young, so not a lot of fruit. 

Peas are doing great, and the 2 cucumber volunteers have a few flowers on them. I may get a couple cukes before its too late. 

Oh, and a while ago, I bought a plastic tub of kitty litter for the cats. I changed a litter box, and now have about a 4 gallon bucket with lid to bring water in to the toilet. Much easier


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Almost forgot. Open the windows mid morning, when its warming up. I've been able to maintain 68 degrees inside until bed time. Even though its 50* outside. 

Of course, close windows in the evening. It's 5 and maybe at 5:30 or 6 I'll be closing them. 

68 isn't HOT, and its tolerable with just light long sleeves. This will change during HARD winter when lows dip into the 20's and highs are in the 50's. 

By then, I'll be warming up by fire, and sleeping on my clothes haha. Had to put on my long sleeves left in the open. Nothing like being nice and warm from bed, and putting on COLD clothes. 


I'm probably boring you guys though. I'm surprised my Internet is working still. I'm trying to post updates before it stops working. Of course, updates are few and far between


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

In light of recent rains, and barrels overflowing, me pulling out 5 gallon buckets of water at a time, I decided to get a couple "extra" barrels 
The place had tons to choose from, but I had to sort through the power cleaner, acid, and other chemical barrels to find these. They had vinegar, soy sauce, and caramel coloring in them. Black one is unknown, but the first flush is going in there  that'll be the first barrel to pull toilet water out of. Whites are end stage storage of the clean water after it passes through a blue barrel with a sand/gravel/carbon filter. There will be an overflow on the last white one piped to the 330's. I figured the white ones are better for uv transmission to kill bacteria?

Any suggestions?








Maybe I can get the piping to connect them next month. This wiped out my budget, but well worth it.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Ideally, water storage containers should be opaque to prevent the light from getting in. That being said, opaque totes, while available, are much less common than the white plastic options.

I really need to find a place with used food grade drums. My water storage capabilities for a bug in with loss of water is problematic.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Ideally, water storage containers should be opaque to prevent the light from getting in. That being said, opaque totes, while available, are much less common than the white plastic options.
> 
> I really need to find a place with used food grade drums. My water storage capabilities for a bug in with loss of water is problematic.


I found these at a feed store down the street from me. I just had to look at, move around, look inside, smell inside and read a few dozen labels. No label, no sale. Didn't want to take the chance.

Not sure where this thread is heading. I personally have been learning and learning. Not from my inadequacy and lack of preps, but from others. Thanks everyone for the suggestions and help. It is greatly appreciated.

I think I should rename the thread "how to live frugally." Because I did splurge and bought LED bulbs for where I could put them. I already had CFL's from when I changed the old ones out. I didn't quite have enough to buy LED's so I settled for the CFL's back then. I'm hoping to save some money in the long run. I'm not sure if that qualifies as prepping? Maybe because it'll free up money for prepping?

Oh and my gas bill was $6  Water is holding steady at $44-$45 and electricity is holing at $47-$48. Only because I have had to leave an outside light on by the back door since an unknown critter got in the yard and the dogs went ape turd crazy over it.

So bills are less then $100 a month. Hoping to cut that down to about $85 soon. I know winter is going to raise the bill, but I'll try to keep it low


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I personally believe financial stability is one of the bedrocks of prepping. That doesn't mean being rich and stashing precious metals, but rather looking at your finances as another resource and finding ways to maximize that resource. Certainly carrying minimal debt is an ideal prep.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I personally believe financial stability is one of the bedrocks of prepping. That doesn't mean being rich and stashing precious metals, but rather looking at your finances as another resource and finding ways to maximize that resource. Certainly carrying minimal debt is an ideal prep.


Good point. My house is paid off, I keep my bills to a minimum, and take care of what I DO have. I also believe in money making money. ie, my yard MAY produce a LOT. If my grandmother and I can't eat it all, or preserve not all of it, then it'll be getting sold to help with bills. So my yard COULD potentially help pay bills. Very little overhead (maintenance on irrigation lines, occasional city water if in times of drought, etc)

I DID have some money stashed. But I was half a cycle behind property taxes, so I got caught up. Next month it's due again.

I just started this gig where I'm at now. It's not guaranteed, so I'm spending my earnings on setting up my yard and house to run and operate more efficiently, so when/if this gig is over, if I'm not able to find something right away , I'll be able to survive a bit better off 

Or if SHTF, I'm better ready for it 

I'd LOVE to have a bank account full of money. But if the SHTF and money is worthless, what good does that do me?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok. I'll update this thread.

As you can see by my other posts, I've been pumping every dime I'm getting into the rainwater system.









I just finally finished tying into my drip irrigation. I am now at full mercy of the rain.

No rain=no water for the plants=no food for me.

I can still hook up either a hose from the city water or from a 55 drum if I have to. But if this cool weather continues, I may not have to water as much. It's been over a week and the trees look ok.

I still have to build the rack for the barrels themselves. But that's tomorrow or the next day depending on weather.

But I'm excited. Broke. Very very broke, but very very excited


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Just a teaser pic. This is from a light rain, heavy drizzle. Not much, but its flowing


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

So a day of light rain here and there. According to the marks on the tote, this is about 20-25 gallons. This is just one tote though. The valves are shut for now. When its dry out, I'm going to turn on the valve where the water is, let it fill up the connecting tube, and check for leaks


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like a very well designed and thought out catch and release system you have.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

for outdoor lighting, have you tried the "dollar tree rechargable outdoor lights"? I dont know how effective they are, or the output, but for 1$, it would be worth investigating.
Best wishes, becouse if i said "ggod luck", it wouldn't pertain to you, you obviously make your own..AWESOME.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I have thought of outdoor solar lights. Have them outline the walkways, then bring a couple in for the night. I keep forgetting to pick some up. I'm so busy getting other stuff that it just escapes me 

For now, I'm just hoping the LED lights save me a decent amount of money. I'm hoping the cost of using them is cheaper than buying batteries for the lantern and flashlights. The solar power one I bought, I'm not too happy with. All day to charge, then it's a nice bright light. Then dim in a few minutes. It's supposed to be a 2 hour run time. More like 1 hour if I turn it off every few minutes. I got it to not have to buy batteries. It works ok for what it is though. I just wish it were brighter. I need it mainly to check the trees at night for pests. 

I don't have good luck. I'm not too religious, but I remember taking from the bible that The Lord helps he who helps themselves. That and "waste not, want not". I've always felt "protected" so to speak, that whatever I do, I will be safe. I was going to hitchhike across the country before I got this house. I felt confident that I'd be safe, and have a warm dry safe place to sleep and at least 1 warm meal a day until I got there. 

Hopefully tomorrow, I can build and set up the barrels. I hope to keep posting pics and updates  turns out my Internet is still functioning, mainly on my phone, so they'll still be coming, just slow. And now that I'm doing a tad better, no more charging on the flashlight. I think I wore it out. It started taking twice as long to charge. That's a LOT of cranking :/

Good night for now


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Pulled the downspout off the top of the tote. Seems my screen filter caught a fair amount of debris.









That coupled with the tube with the sock over it, should eliminate most sediment. My friend is holding it so I could get a decent pic.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Made a bit of progress.

Started building the rack for the barrels. The rectangle is the main shelf. The wood underneath it is just there bringing it up to height.









Brought it up to height to stick a 5 gallon bucket under it.









A bucket can just barely fit under where the spigot will be









I left the shelf at 10' because I will have a ceramic filter/bucket on the shelf. Just extra storage to keep things away from the dogs.

I would have been farther along, but had to remove the skirting from the house, add 2x4's and plywood, and reattach the skirting. Dang dogs keep getting under the house  Hopefully the plywood keeps them from getting under there


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Got more of my water barrel shelves built. No more pile of wood laying around 

Got the 4x6 verticals up:








It's still just the skeleton. This is where I left off for the day. 








Did you notice the built in ladder? It's so I can go up there for maintenance on the gutters, change out filters and screens and such. The barrel on top will be full of sand. This stack is only on 150 or so square feet of roof. Very little runoff, so I shouldn't have an issue with backing up. This is me at the top of the "ladder." There will be a plywood platform on which to walk.








This level puts me comfortably at the same level as the gutter. My roof looks dirty but that's clean compared to what it HAD been lol








The top barrel lines up at to down spout. 








This water will be for everyday use. So it will get filtered better than the irrigation totes. I will still have a ceramic filter, but my thought process is that the cleaner the water being filtered by the ceramic filter, the longer the ceramic filter will last.

The shelves are not done. I still need to add lag bolts and supports in certain places. It's strong enough to hold this 245lb guy, but I'm going for overkill. Also need to primer and paint the unit. It SHOULD last for at least a few years. Hopefully.


----------

